# Piza



## littleowl (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

Gorgeous picture. Thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2016)

Now that is a _unique_ shot of the tower.   I really like that.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, that's great.  Galileo gave us the gift that we use in calculus:  s = 16 t^2. (distance equals the acceleration of gravity times the square of time.)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 1, 2016)

I think you mean PISA,  where I'm sure you can eat pizza!

There is some debate as to whether Galileo actually dropped weights from the leaning tower or whether it was hypothetical,  but it's a good story and does lay the basis for kinematic equations.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Buckeye (Jun 1, 2016)

There is also a leaning tower in St Moritz (Switzerland).  I was there in the late 80s.  Now that the one in Pisa has been partially straightened, some are claiming the one in St Moritz actually has the greatest degree of leaning.  Either way, great photo, littleowl!  

Mahalo for sharing.


----------

